# 300 engine rebuild??



## papasmurf (Oct 12, 2011)

could anyone tell me a rough estimate of how much a full rebuild would be? my engine is fine and there is nothing wrong with it just would like to know so i could have some $$ put up if something were to ever happen??

sorry if this seems pointless i've been home bored out of my mind all day ( have walking pnemonia) 

^^ :haha: ha i know that isn't spelt right more than likely.

thanks:thinking:

update honda 3000 fourtrax 4x4 sorry i forgot that. its kinda important


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

Depends on what you replace with. 

A good quality rebuild on a Honda 300 costs as much as a rebuild on something like a 660 Grizzly....just because they're small doesn't mean that their cheap to build (ask me how I know that one)

Machine work, rebuild kit, quality piston and rings, timing set, tensioners, slides etc etc and you'll have about 500 in a rebuild...

Start splitting the cases and messing with the crank and such and you get into about 1200 bucks or so.

Depends on what route you go. Just remember this is the kinda thing you dont want to do every month or so, so buy quailty parts the FIRST time around.


----------

